# to act "woke"



## pacoxver

Un reconocido diario norteamericano cierra un artículo enunciando:


_(...)and that even J.K. Rowling can't get away with flawed attempts to act "woke" at the 11th hour._


¿Cuál consideran que puede ser una traducción formal a la expresión? Yo propondría:


_(…) y que incluso J.K. Rowling no puede escaparse con intentos fallidos de mostrarse "atenta" a última hora. _


…pero no me convence. Más allá de “estar atenta” o “advertir” la expresión _woke _refiere algo más enfático y radical. Encuentro una equivalencia en un vocablo colombiano muy coloquial que es “estar abeja”, y que significa algo así como “estar atento y no dejarse llevar por la corriente / no ser descuidado”.


Agradezco sus opiniones.


----------



## Masood

Need to see the full sentence. To me, it looks like this is a deliberate attempt to highlight a grammatical mistake.


----------



## OtroLencho

Masood said:


> Need to see the full sentence. To me, it looks like this is a deliberate attempt to highlight a grammatical mistake.


More like a coloquialism:

Urban Dictionary: Woke


----------



## Dosamuno

Yes, a colloquial way of saying "behaving as if someone woke him up at the last minute"

to act "woke" at the 11th hour = “comportarse como si alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”

In this context, "woke him up at the last minute" means "made him aware of something too late to do anything about it"

I'm not a native speaker, but I'll offer this translation and hope a native speaker can refine it:

“…ni siquiera J.K. Rowling puede pasar con un débil intento de comportarse como si alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”
(o “fingir que alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”)

The deep meaning of "le hubiera despertado" would be  "le hubiera informado".


----------



## pacoxver

Masood said:


> Need to see the full sentence. To me, it looks like this is a deliberate attempt to highlight a grammatical mistake.



I don't understand why you say that, but here you are:

"But in the meantime, the backlash over Nagini is a telling reminder to writers everywhere that even a series as beloved as Harry Potter needs strong representation of diverse characters if it wants to stand the test of time — and that even J.K. Rowling can’t get away with flawed attempts to act _woke_ at the 11th hour."

- Is ‘Fantastic Beasts 2’ racist? Not quite. WP, Oct 1, 2018


----------



## pacoxver

Dosamuno said:


> Yes, a colloquial way of saying "behaving as if someone woke him up at the last minute"
> 
> to act "woke" at the 11th hour = “comportarse como si alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”
> 
> In this context, "woke him up at the last minute" means "made him aware of something too late to do anything about it"
> 
> I'm not a native speaker, but I'll offer this translation and hope a native speaker can refine it:
> 
> “…ni siquiera J.K. Rowling puede pasar con un débil intento de comportarse como si alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”
> (o “fingir que alguien le hubiera despertado en el ultimo momento.”)
> 
> The deep meaning of "le hubiera despertado" would be  "le hubiera informado".




Perfect! I got it. Thank you very much, Dosamuno


----------



## Amapolas

pacoxver said:


> I don't understand why you say that, but here you are:


Lo creas o no, muchas veces el contexto ayuda a entender la frase a traducir, y a dar una mejor traducción. Además, si consultas la guía del foro, verás que una de las premisas es dar siempre la oración completa. (Punto 4.b. de "cómo hacer una pregunta")


----------



## OtroLencho

Dosamuno said:


> Yes, a colloquial way of saying "behaving as if someone woke him up at the last minute"


That's not what I understand it to mean in this context.  I believe it's to be socially/politically aware or correct...


----------



## Dosamuno

“Getting woke is like being in the Matrix and taking the red pill. You get a sudden understanding of what's really going on and find out you were wrong about much of what you understood to be truth.”

Urban Dictionary: Woke

pacoxyer,

I had not seen the entire quote when I made my comment.
Nor had I consulted the Urban Dictionary.
Your original translation of "mostrarse atenta" looks pretty good.
However, I don't repent of my explanation:  it's close to the mark.


----------



## boroman

I’m open to being surprised by Nagini’s characterization when the film is released in November, and hope that Kim will be given more of a role than that of the doomed, trapped woman. But in the meantime, the backlash over Nagini is a telling reminder to writers everywhere that even a series as beloved as Harry Potter needs strong representation of diverse characters if it wants to stand the test of time — and that even J.K. Rowling can’t get away with flawed attempts to act woke at the 11th hour.

_____
In an older frame of mind , you try to perceive the size of a problem objectively, and then you propose a solution, which might either be radical or moderate, conservative or liberal. You were judged primarily by the nature of your proposal.

But _wokeness_ jams together the perceiving and the proposing. In fact, wokeness puts more emphasis on how you perceive a situation — _how woke_ you are to what is wrong — than what exactly you plan to do about it. To be _woke_ is to understand the _full injustice_. 

Fuente: NYTimes.


----------



## Masood

OtroLencho said:


> More like a coloquialism:
> 
> Urban Dictionary: Woke


Thanks for the link @OtroLencho.
As for Urban dictionary, wow, what a load of bollocks that is.


----------



## OtroLencho

Masood said:


> As for Urban dictionary, wow, what a load of bollocks that is.


Bollocks?  As in "rubbish"?  Maybe it's an American thing, but I frequently find that to be the only source I can find for a definition of current street English.


----------



## McAlgo

Dosamuno said:


> However, I don't repent of my explanation: it's close to the mark.


I'm sorry, but I would recommend repentance.  

"Woke" is an extremely trendy adjective these days that means "enlightened of the true situation" or "not believing all the lies that the establishment would have you believe," more or less.  The article deals with racism and "woke" here is referring to misguided attempts to seem enlightened of the reality of racism in today's world.  

In other words, J.K. Rowling as a white person has blundered in her last-minute attempt to make her works seem more racially diverse.  (Her works being quite noted for lack of diversity).

Una traducción muy segura , para mí, sería "bien informada", y más aventurosas serían "cultivada", "iluminada".


----------



## Marsianitoh

...y que ni siquiera  JK Rowling puede salvarse intentando fallidamente parecer concienciada en el último minuto.


----------



## User With No Name

McAlgo said:


> I'm sorry, but I would recommend repentance.
> 
> "Woke" is an extremely trendy adjective these days that means "enlightened of the true situation" or "not believing all the lies that the establishment would have you believe," more or less.  The article deals with racism and "woke" here is referring to misguided attempts to seem enlightened of the reality of racism in today's world.
> 
> In other words, J.K. Rowling as a white person has blundered in her last-minute attempt to make her works seem more racially diverse.  (Her works being quite noted for lack of diversity).


Exactly right. (I think the criticisms of Rowling are a little unfair, but this is exactly what "woke" means here.


----------



## acme_54

I agree that the criticism of Rowling is unfair - she comes from a background not exactly teeming with the oppressed. Basically what they're saying is that it is too late for her to try to gain credibility by shoehorning "ethnic" characters into her books to appease  diversity extremists who like to describe themselves as (cringe) "woke".


----------



## Elcanario

pacoxver said:


> _(...)and that even J.K. Rowling can't get away with flawed attempts to act "woke" at the 11th hour._
> 
> ¿Cuál consideran que puede ser una *traducción formal* a la expresión?


Quizá:
"... y que ni siquiera J.K. Rowling puede redimirse con un postrer conato de epifanía."
un saludo


----------



## Diccionarioman

No puede traducirse formalmente porque es jerga informal y neolengua.
El concepto de "woke" requiere además de puntualización. Lo usa gente situada en un nicho político que la gente ha dado en llamar "social justice warrior", no es una visión política normalizada. Es además debatible. A lo que ellos llaman "woke" (estar despierto) sus rivales políticos lo llaman "bluepilled" (buenismo, cerrar los ojos a la realidad, o por copiar la referencia fílmica, "estar en matrix"). De hecho, los españoles encuentran más bien ajeno (e incluso ridículo) este discurso, y no lo comparten.

Mi propuesta de traducción: "y ni siquiera J.K.Rowling puede irse de rositas con penosos intentos a última hora de sumarse al carro de la diversidad."


----------



## Dosamuno

McAlgo said:


> I'm sorry, but I would recommend repentance.
> 
> I wrote, "In this context, "woke him up at the last minute" means "made him aware of something too late to do anything about it"
> 
> Many years ago I used to teach English in a community college in Philadelphia.
> Many of my students spoke what William Labov called African American Vernacular English (AAVE).
> 
> In AAVE, “get woke” or “get woke up” = "be awakened".
> Literally, awakened from sleep as in “ I got woke (up)  by my baby brother.”
> Or metaphorically awakened from a misconception as in “I thought I was the baddest one on the block but I got woke up.”
> 
> I don’t think this is very far from “Getting woke is like being *in the Matrix* and *taking the red pill*. You get a sudden understanding of *what's really* going on and find out you were wrong about much of what you understood to be truth.”


----------



## Amapolas

En base a todos los comentarios e intervenciones anteriores, propongo la siguiente versión para castellano de Buenos Aires: 
_to act "woke" at the 11th hour_ = _hacer como que recién se aviva_. 
Probablemente no funcione para otras regiones, pero por aquí lo diríamos así.


----------



## Dosamuno

"En base a todos los comentarios e intervenciones anteriores, propongo la siguiente versión para castellano de Buenos Aires: 
_
to act "woke" at the 11th hour_ = _hacer como que recién se aviva_."


----------



## McAlgo

Amapolas said:


> _to act "woke" at the 11th hour_ = _hacer como que recién se aviva_.


 No entiendo muy bien los matices del castellano rioplatense, pero esa frase quiere decir algo como darse cuenta, no? Tengo que destacar el punto que "woke" aquí se refiere a un estado mental, no a una epifanía.


----------



## Elcanario

McAlgo said:


> Tengo que destacar el punto *de* que "woke" aquí se refiere a un estado mental, no a una epifanía.


Una epifanía con minúscula es la revelación de una verdad oculta, ignorada y es por lo tanto, mental, relativa  al entendimiento. Yo no diría que es un estado mental como si uno estuviera nervioso o agitado pero tampoco me lo parece  ese "woke", son más bien cognitivos y esa epifanía se refiere al momento en que se produce esa alteración cognitiva con la cual cambia su modo de pensar que es lo que se supone que achacan a J.K Rowling en ese artículo, el cambio tarde, mal y a última hora en su forma de pensar.
Un saludo


----------



## BrooklynBoy

Aunque no quiero promover anglicismos, me pregunto si, a esta hora, la palabra “woke” ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes.  ¿Es así, o no?


----------



## acme_54

Masood said:


> Thanks for the link @OtroLencho.
> As for Urban dictionary, wow, what a load of bollocks that is.


Dear Colleague, I think by "load of bollocks" you must mean "a curate's egg". A lot of it is indeed utter tosh, but sometimes it comes up with the goods, so let's not throw the baby out with the bathwater.



BrooklynBoy said:


> Aunque no quiero promover anglicismos, me pregunto si, a esta hora, la palabra “woke” ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes.  ¿Es así, o no?


No lo sé, pero visto la dificultad de pronunciar el sonido"w", lo dudo. Cf. "_güisqui_ "...


----------



## ElFilósofo

BrooklynBoy said:


> Aunque no quiero promover anglicismos, me pregunto si, a esta hora, la palabra “woke” ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes.  ¿Es así, o no?


Ya que ha pasado otro año, repito mi pregunta: "¿ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes?" Me refiero al anglicismo "woke".


----------



## yirgster

*woke *is used to mean a specific awareness of societal and/or historical social injustice.  _*woke*_, as I've heard it_*, *_is more specific than just an awareness of the true character of any situation in general. However, Woke | Wikiwand gives great detail on *woke* including more general usage.

Here's a definition that, given that I seem to have arrived late at the *woke *party, accords with my understanding, from Oxford:

_adjective_​INFORMAL•US​

alert to injustice in society, especially racism.​"we need to stay angry, and *stay woke*"​
*woke *is very frequently used in a disparaging manner. As in the Rowling example, or:

_Yeah, you're just so *woke*._​
You can find *woke *used as such in almost any comment section on any political topic now.

Related to *woke *is_* SJW*_: _*Social Justice Warrior*_. Always used pejoratively in my experience.


----------



## Diccionarioman

ElFilósofo said:


> Ya que ha pasado otro año, repito mi pregunta: "¿ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes?" Me refiero al anglicismo "woke".


En España no la he visto en ningún medio de prensa, y en redes sociales hispanohablantes sólo la he visto usada como parte del lema "get woke go broke", así, sin traducir.


----------



## pachanga7

McAlgo said:


> Una traducción muy segura , para mí, sería "bien informada", y más aventurosas serían "cultivada", "iluminada".


A mí me gusta mucho la sugerencia de "iluminado", especialmente al observar que además de las aceptaciones normales, el diccionario WR menciona algunos usos irónicos o peyorativos. Igual que la palabra "woke" que tiene matiz de que la persona tiene un estatus especial al pertenecer a un grupo superior.


----------



## acme_54

Diccionarioman said:


> Mi propuesta de traducción: "y ni siquiera J.K.Rowling puede irse de rositas con penosos intentos a última hora de sumarse al carro de la diversidad."


Muy buena traducción. Me parece que has pillado el verdadero sentido del texto y del concepto de "woke".
Además, discrepo con pachanga7. En mi opinión, se equivoca en afirmar que "tiene matiz de que la persona tiene un estatus especial al pertenecer a un grupo superior". Simplemente quiere decir "consciente/despierto" ( a la corrección política). Por ejemplo, cuando se empeñan en repetir la forma femenina aunque no sea estrictamente necesaria ( españoles *y españolas* / niños *y niñas* / profesores *y profesoras)... etc.*


----------



## swift

ElFilósofo said:


> Ya que ha pasado otro año, repito mi pregunta: "¿ha llegado a ser usada en español en los países hispanohablantes?" Me refiero al anglicismo "woke".


En Twitter, entre hispanohablantes, «woke» se usa muchísimo como mote con tono reprobatorio para criticar a quienes izan el estandarte de la conciencia social desde una pretendida superioridad moral.


> But in the meantime, the backlash over Nagini is a telling reminder to writers everywhere that even a series as beloved as Harry Potter needs strong representation of diverse characters if it wants to stand the test of time — *and that even J.K. Rowling can’t get away with flawed attempts to act woke at the 11th hour*.


Mi propuesta:

_*<...> y que ni siquiera J.K. Rowling puede andarse con paños {calientes/tibios} con una conciencia social sacada de la manga.*_

O bien:

_*<...> y que ni siquiera J.K. Rowling sale {bien parada/librada} con una conciencia social recién cobrada.*_


----------



## michelmontescuba

Diccionarioman said:


> penosos intentos a última hora de sumarse al carro de la diversidad."


👍


----------



## bandini

De acuerdo con el comentario de Acme 54 y yirgster al respecto.


----------



## Ballenero

Pienso que podría estar bien traducirlo como
enterado, enterada | Diccionario de la lengua española

Esta palabra se puede usar con su significado directo:
persona entendida o conocedora de algo.
Y también se usa mucho de manera despectiva, de forma irónica para describir a alguien que presume de saber.

..._ni siquiera J.K.Rowling escapa de hacerse la enterada en el último momento._


----------



## swift

El tema es que _woke_ va más allá de estar enterado:


> _adjective_, Slang. (often used in the phrase _stay woke_)
> having or marked by an active awareness of systemic injustices and prejudices, especially those related to civil and human rights:
> _In light of incidents of police brutality, it’s important to stay woke.
> He took one African American history class and now he thinks he’s woke._
> _We're trying to make woke choices in life._


Este término, como muchísimos otros, nació en la comunidad afrodescendiente y se empleó entre personas activistas de los Derechos Humanos. Sin embargo, como ocurre a menudo con este tipo de términos, se ha ido vaciando semánticamente debido a la reapropiación:


> _Woke _was quickly appropriated by mainstream white culture in the mid-2010s, to the criticism of many Black observers. In many instances, _woke _did spread in keeping with its activist spirit, referring to awareness of other forms of injustice, such as sexism, anti-gay sentiment, and white privilege.
> 
> *In other cases, though, the force of woke was diluted as it became the subject of humorous memes or just casually used as a label for anyone who is “with the times,” not necessarily engaged in the fight for justice and equality. *This dilution especially occurred on _woke Twitter_, with major brands appearing to capitalize on social justice to appeal to millennials.


Definition of woke | Dictionary.com

¿Quizá conciencia social o inclusividad al uso? 🤔


----------

